

First Adobe Air App Released: Review Please - rickharrison
http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/marketplace/index.cfm?event=marketplace.offering&offeringid=10960

======
ctingom
Not a big fan of the transparent background. Otherwise it's pretty cool.

